
Understanding the receptive field of deep convolutional networks - black0017
https://theaisummer.com/receptive-field/
======
black0017
In this article, we will discuss multiple perspectives that involve the
receptive field of a deep convolutional architecture. We will address the
influence of the receptive field starting for the human visual system. As you
will see, a lot of terminology of deep learning comes from neuroscience. As a
short motivation, convolutions are awesome but it is not enough just to
understand how it works. The idea of the receptive field will help you dive
into the architecture that you are using or developing. If you are looking for
an in-depth analysis to understand how you can calculate the receptive field
of your model as well as the most effective ways to increase it, this article
was made for you. In the end, fundamentals are to be mastered!

